# Christie Marrone



## mdterps (Jun 13, 2006)

Isn't Christie Marrone the transfer that transfered over from Virginia Tech. If she transfered and had to sit out a year then why is she only a sophmore next year for the Terps. I heard that the NCAA waived the rule for her. Does anyone know what happened to her to make the NCAA waive this rule? I know they wouldn't have done it unless something terrible happened and were forced to make that decision.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Someone posted this question on another board...a place where it might actually and factually be answered. I will watch for the answer and let you know where to find it, should the proper response appear.


----------



## mdterps (Jun 13, 2006)

could you please give me the link to the board. Thanks!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Try this:

http://boards.rebkell.net/viewtopic.php?t=16103


----------



## mdterps (Jun 13, 2006)

that is the site that I originally found it on. Thought I would post it over her because this is the board I normally visit. Thanks!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I found one article that talked about how the ACC waived the two year requirement to sit out for intra-conference transfers, so the NCAA one year rule is in effect.

Regarding why she is considered a sophomore, I have no way to know how many of her credit hours transfered, and how many hours she had in the first place. I am not sure that she attended classes this last year, but I did see an article where she was practicing with the Terps.

I just googled her name and found the information.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4get Christie Marrone...its all about Kristi Toliver!!!


----------

